# برنامج لة نفس امكانات Hysys 3.2 اسمة (coco Simulator)حجمة 7.3 Mb جاهز للتحميل ؟؟



## softchem (16 يناير 2007)

اذا لم تستطع الحصول على hysys 3.2 اليك هذا البرنامج الرائع والذى يتكون من اربعة برامج فرعية بالاضافة الى برنامج chem sep v5.91 


















رابط التحميل:
http://cocosimulator.org/index_download.html


----------



## softchem (16 يناير 2007)

What is COCO

COCO (CAPE-OPEN to CAPE-OPEN) is a free-of-charge CAPE-OPEN compliant steady-state simulation environment consisting of the following components: 

COFE - the CAPE-OPEN Flowsheet Environment is an intuitive graphical user interface to flow-sheeting. COFE has sequential solution algorithm using automatic tear streams. COFE displays properties of streams, deals with unit-conversion and provides plotting facilities. 



TEA - COCO's Thermodynamics for Engineering Applications, is based on the code of the thermodynamic library of ChemSep and includes a data bank of over 150 commonly used chemicals. The package exhibits more than 100 property calculation methods with their analytical or numerical derivatives. 



COUSCOUS - the CAPE-OPEN Unit-operations Simple package is shipped with COCO. It contains a splitter, a mixer, heat-exchangers, pumps and reactors amongst other unit operations. ChemSep-LITE, a limited version of ChemSep with a maximum of 5 components and 50 stages, can serve as an equilibrium distillation unit operation in COCO. A full version of the equilibrium and non-equilibrium column simulator can be obtained at http://www.chemsep.com/. ChemSep-LITE is included in the COCO installation. 



CORN - the CAPE-OPEN Reaction Numerics package that comes with COCO facilitates specifying any kind of kinetic or equilibrium reaction. Simple reactor units, like conversion reactors, CSTRs and plug flow reactors that can use the CORN package come with the COUSCOUS package.


----------



## softchem (18 يناير 2007)

يا جماعة هذا البرنامج سعرة غالى وعندما نزلتة فى الملتقى قلت انة سوف يكون مهما للجميع وخصوصا مهندسى التصميم, الظاهر لا احد يهتم بالبرامج والكتب او انا فى وادى والاخوة فى واد اخر


----------



## PVC (19 يناير 2007)

الله يعطيك العافية 
لكن هل هذا البرنامج يحتوي membrane unit وليس كبقية البرامج لا تحتوي الا separator
وشكرا...


----------



## PVC (19 يناير 2007)

الله يعطيك العافية 
لكن هل هذا البرنامج يحتوي membrane unit وليس كبقية البرامج لا تحتوي الا separator
وشكرا...


----------



## ch_ward (19 يناير 2007)

*جزاك الله كل خير*

الناس مش فى وادى تانى ولا حاجه

بس الدنيا مشاغل .........زى منتا عارف

جزاك الله خيرا على البرنامج مره تانيه.........

أنا كنت محتاجو جدا جدا:20:


----------



## أبو محمد الزير (20 يناير 2007)

الله يعطيك العافية ولك جزيل الشكر على البرنامج


----------



## Karim07 (10 فبراير 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## قمرهم كلهم (10 فبراير 2007)

شكرا لك وننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## تغيير (11 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## ضرار العبدلي (11 فبراير 2007)

بارك اللة بيك و جعلة في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمد سمير وحيد (12 فبراير 2007)

تحياتى: البرنامج فعلا رائع


----------



## عبدالله مناصرة (12 فبراير 2007)

الله يعطيك العافية ولك جزيل الشكر على البرنامج


----------



## علي محمد اخضير (14 فبراير 2007)

وفقك الله وشكرا


----------



## رياض70 (27 فبراير 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## CHE Amjad (2 مارس 2007)

شكر لك على الاهتمام بالأخرين و كل الاحترام على هذا البرنامج


----------



## master piece (2 مارس 2007)

شكرا جزيلا وواصل


----------



## م ب (4 مارس 2007)

برنامج حلو 
شكرا


----------



## ahmedkhalaf56 (5 مارس 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووور اخي علي هذا البرنامج القيم اريد ان اعمل له update ولكن كيف ارجو الافاده


----------



## safa aldin (6 مارس 2007)

بورك فيك يا أستاذنا الفاضـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل:14:


----------



## safa aldin (10 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خير الجــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــزاء وكتبها الله سبحانه في سجل حسناتك :14:


----------



## safa aldin (10 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خير الجــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــزاء وكتبها الله سبحانه في سجل حسناتك :14:


----------



## safa aldin (10 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خير الجــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــزاء وكتبها الله سبحانه في سجل حسناتك :14:


----------



## العاص (18 أبريل 2007)

شكرا جزيلا وارجوا منك شرح مبسط للبرنامج


----------



## midors (18 أبريل 2007)

عايزين شرح للبرنامج لو فيه وشكرا ليك


----------



## softchem (19 أبريل 2007)

المعلومات التى تخص البرنامج موجودة فى موقع تحميل البرنامج وكذلك عند تشغيل البرنامج بامكانك ان تضغط على ال (help ) وتجد كافة المعلومات 

تقبلوا تحياتى


----------



## senior-student (26 أبريل 2007)

والله البرنامج ممتاز
مشكور يا الحبيب


----------



## adham4000 (1 مايو 2007)

thank you.............


----------



## eezee4u (1 مايو 2007)

برنامج رائع اخي العزيز

تقبل جزيل الشكر والتقدير

وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## cansso2010 (2 مايو 2007)

shokran keter


----------



## gama (9 يونيو 2007)

شكرا جزيلاً وفقك الله


----------



## م/حسن جاد (9 يونيو 2007)

جزال الله خير بس لو ترسل شرح لكتر عن استعماله يكون افضل


----------



## كيميا (22 أكتوبر 2007)

يعطيك العافية 

ومشكور وما قصرت


----------



## silicon_100 (23 أكتوبر 2007)

thanx alot Softchem


----------



## ahm.2006 (23 أكتوبر 2007)

شكراً جزيلاً.
:77:


----------



## weswes (23 أكتوبر 2007)

الله بيارك فيك وجزاك الله خيرا انا لسه بنزل البرناج وهاجربه وان شاء الله يكون فيه الفائده للناس اجمعين ، جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك.
:13: :13: :13: :13: :13: :13: :13: :13:


----------



## lcaptainl (23 أكتوبر 2007)

salam Bro, i'm downloading it now and after i use it i'm sure i will like it and i will have some question and ofcourse you are the one who would help me  Thanx again very much


----------



## bader_937 (27 أكتوبر 2007)

شكراً لك لانني لم أستطع الحصول على برنامج hysis


----------



## الكيميائي007 (28 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا


----------



## fadasi (29 أكتوبر 2007)

الشكر اجزله للاخ softchem على الكتب القيمة


----------



## طاهات (31 أكتوبر 2007)

دخيلكم (manual soluation(chemical reaction engineering


----------



## theramidam (11 نوفمبر 2008)

thank you very much


----------



## رائد الزبيدي (11 نوفمبر 2008)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله بيك بيك على هذا البرنامج الراقي وجعل اجره في ميزان حسناتك*


----------

